# Wrong present?



## triplefan (Sep 3, 2008)

Got my son an *iPhone* for his birthday the other week,

and recently got my Daughter an *iPod* for hers,

was dead chuffed when the family clubbed together and bought me an *iPad* for father's day.

Got my wife an *iRon* for her Birthday, ................it was around then the fight started.


----------



## Nilesong (Jan 19, 2009)

:lol: :lol:


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

:lol:

Charlie


----------



## Jansen (Oct 8, 2009)

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

:lol: :lol: cant see why that should start a fight


----------



## j8keith (Jun 26, 2009)

:lol: :lol:


----------



## bella_beetle2.0 (Feb 9, 2010)

:? not as funny as mine lol


----------



## Ady. (Oct 25, 2009)

:lol: :lol:


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

:lol:


----------

